# SE-R Modification Advice



## iubgrad2003 (Mar 13, 2011)

I recently purchased a 05 SE-R and intend to autocross and dragrace the car. So far I have installed upper front strut tower brace, crank underdrive pulley, short throw shifter, cold air intake, cross drilled and slotted rotors in front and back, and braided stainless steel brake lines. Next on the list (hopefully before the first AX event on April 17th) is a set of Dunlap Z1 Star Spec tires along with lowering springs (Eibach) and adjustable shocks/struts from Activetuning.com. 

At this point I am looking for advice on a few things listed below:
- Tire size: I run the stock wheels and am looking for advice from guys running larger than stock tire sizes on the factory wheels. I don't want to end up with a tire that is too wide and wear out the center of the tire, but I would like to have a larger footprint. 
- Tire type: Based on my research, the Dunlap Star Spec tires seem to be the most commonly used tires for autocross. Does anyone have story to tell about other tires that they had success with?
- Engine modifications: I would like advice on other bolt on modifications that SE-R owners are having luck with making horsepower. Has anyone had luck with throttle body spacers? I see them on ebay, but I am not completely convinced of the theory behind it. 
- Suspension mods: I am not sure what my next step will be with regard to suspension. I do not intend to go with coilovers, but I want to continue to modify the suspension for increased performance at the track.

That's it for now. I appreciate the help guys. I am new to the forum, so direction on how to find these answers would be great.

Tony


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

before you did any of those mods, did you look at the categories of cars it would put you in competition with?


----------



## quikcobra (Sep 8, 2008)

The altima ser is setup fairly good for the autocross tracks the IRS can be worked with urethane bushings and such, a nice front shock and spring combo, maybe some other chassis bracing and such should be competitive also. The hard part is finding a company that makes tho parts. I work alot on Mustangs and the 99-04 Cobra run IRS but the market for bushings and suspension is all over. I cant seem to find much other then intake and exhaust for the Altima SER. Im staying away from changing the crank pulley unless I find one with some form of damper.


----------

